# Brandungsangeln am Ellenbogen auf Sylt



## Wurmschwimmlehrer (5. Juli 2010)

Hallo Brandungsangler,

in einer Woche fahre ich nach List um Urlaub zu machen.
Natürlich werde ich auch mein Angelzeug mit einpacken.
Habe schon einiges übers Makrelenfischen gelesen, aber wo genau am Ellenbogen, bzw. wie weit man ungefähr werfen muss, habe ich leider niergens gefunden.
Ist jetzt der bessere Platz am Ellenbogen Richtung Westen raus, Richtung Norden, oder direkt in der Bucht bzw. im Lister Hafen?

Wie weit muss ich werfen, um überhaupt eine Chance zu haben?
Und ich hab mal was gehört bezüglich auflandigen Wind und ablandigen Wind, weiß aber leider nicht mehr, bei welchem die Makrelen besser beißen.

Vielen lieben Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## cheafchecker (31. August 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln am Ellenbogen auf Sylt*

hallo hab zwar auch nicht viel gehört aber die schweinebucht am ellebogen solls ganz gut laufen die ist direkt ziwschen den beiden leuchttürmen ich selbst hab da nichts gefangen aber die angler neben mir einfach rauswerfen schön weit und dan wieder rein holen oder an der südspitze vorteil du must dort keine 5 euro maut zahlen hoffe das hilft mfg cheafchecker


----------



## shorty 38 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln am Ellenbogen auf Sylt*

Hallo, fang 3-4 Stunden vor Flut an zu angeln und stell dich dort hin, wo die anderen Angler stehen. Egal ob Ellenbogen oder Südspitze!. Je weiter du wirfst um so besser. Sollte die Makrele in Schwärmen vor der Küste auftauchen, was du unschwer an den jagenden Möwen erkennen kannst, reich oft auch nur 50 Meter Würfe. Viel Spaß, Shorty


----------

